# ladies, do you like dildos ?



## wondering2020

Ladies, I am thinking about buying a toy for the bedroom . What are your thoughts or what would your reaction be if your husband or lover wanted to use one to get you aroused?


----------



## stumblealong

I can say that my man is a little thrown off by me mentioning one. Thinks it will replace him or something, but his drive is lower than mine, he really don't like the thought of me using it, but, I told him he could join in if I were to get one! I'm like you though don't really know what's out there or if it is going to cause some problems in the relationship:scratchhead:


----------



## wondering2020

I feel confident with myself (size etc..) I just thought it would add to our time together with alil change up now and then... Maybe something she would ask for every so often which would make me very aroused....too.


----------



## HopeinHouston

Not all women like them. I too would like to use one on my wife to spice things up - and she;s far from conservative, she's very sexual. But she absolutely does not like sex toys at all.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove

You bet I do - and I have several.

If you've read any of my posts, you'd know why. I'd be a raving lunatic by now if I didn't have a few...


----------



## wondering2020

HopenH...does she say why she does't like them?


----------



## wondering2020

Star,,, tell me what it is that you like about a dildo when you are with your husband? thanks...... do you like a certain size, color, shape...etc


----------



## wondering2020

ok...good advice about the size match up and realistic shape...thanks


----------



## wondering2020

lol.....hadn't thought of that either..


----------



## lovelieswithin

I dont like skin colored ones when mixing my h & toys.. just personal preference but the more "realistic" the less toy-like appeal it has for me. Its supposed to add a fun element to the bedroom- why buy a penis if u got one?! I would suggest something fun colored but not too complicated or crazy... something smaller than u and with very strong vibe power w/adjuster. Most shops let u feel its vibe ability. Dig the finger clitoris stimulators so long as they have a soft cover... also suggest the wands with egg shaped ends to hit the gspot with. Once she gets hooked graduate to a jack rabbit! =D also honorable mention: playgirl dvds and magnetic panty remote control vibes make for interesting dinner dates ;P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wondering2020

Wow......I love this site...GREAT things to try...keep em coming if anybody else has some helpful hints for this guy


----------



## Scannerguard

I once saw a toy in a magazine that was a chin strap with a penis sticking off the chin.

I must admit I would think that would be the ultimate toy pleaser for a couple to enjoy oral sex on the woman.

The only problem I could find is that I would feel 100% ridiculous with a penis jutting off the end of my chin, lol.


----------



## wondering2020

lol....me too !!!!


----------



## lovelieswithin

LOL!!!! that is so lame - ya dont walk into the bedroom with a dong chin if u plan on getting more than a laugh out of wifey! those blow up dolls freak me out too.. one man doll had a mullet! wtf?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

wondering2020 said:


> Ladies, I am thinking about buying a toy for the bedroom . What are your thoughts or what would your reaction be if your husband or lover wanted to use one to get you aroused?


 I think I would like the idea my husband WANTED to get one and use it on me, cause it says something interesting about his sex drive-always wanting to try new things, keep things exciting, a little adventerous. For that reason alone, I personaly would like the idea. His enthusiam is what would sell me on it , and allow me to enjoy it.

It was me who bought one about 2 yrs ago -when suddenly My sex drive exploded & he was having trouble keeping up with me , but in all honesty, I didnt care to use it , probably only did 3 times total. I bought a vibrator and a dildo, liked the dildo better, but absolutely no comparison to the real thing. I do not care for doing it alone at all. 

Once He used it on me, I asked him too, and for me, that was just not a very passionate experience. He was NOT "into it" the way I think the Poster has in mind -to use on his wife. If he was, it would have made a big difference. My husband has absolutely no desire to experiment with sex toys, he wants me to use him, he always says he wants me to use "his toy", which is GREAT- I am not complaining, as I do prefer that. But still the zeal of the one who wants to use them, I believe that makes or breaks the experience -for the receivers pleasure. 

Even if your wife may not originally want to try them, the way you present it to her, well, I believe this can surely "enhance" your sex life.


----------



## greenpearl

Can they make one feels like a man's toy? Warmth, skin feeling, soft then hard, hard then soft? I would love to get one if there is one like that.


----------



## Sara Ann

I don't use dildos. I like clit vibrators only. I only want him inside me, nothing else. I'm sure they feel good, so enjoy them!!


----------



## wyldeone

I use one on my wife she does enjoy it once she gets into it ,have been using it on her for over 20 years have a small one that vibrates and one that is about 10 inch long and 3-3.5 inch round I use it on her while she rubs the other on her clit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

